# Key cutting / duplicating



## falcon01

FYI

Done it at a shop that also does engraving in front of Carrefour in the basement of Marina Mall. Just need to produce EID. 15AED per key. It faces the left entrace of Carrefour. I am sure there are others that dont need ID but came across this.


----------



## rsinner

Is that Minutes? they have branches across most major malls.


----------



## AlexDhabi

I think it depends on the type of key. The same company told me they require a police letter to duplicate my apartment key.


----------



## falcon01

Yep, thats the name.



rsinner said:


> Is that Minutes? they have branches across most major malls.


----------



## falcon01

You could be right about the type of key. 



AlexDhabi said:


> I think it depends on the type of key. The same company told me they require a police letter to duplicate my apartment key.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
There are plenty of locksmiths in Satwa, Dubai who will duplicate any key without a letter or ID.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Gavtek

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> There are plenty of locksmiths in Satwa, Dubai who will duplicate any key without a letter or ID.
> Cheers
> Steve


And they're angels, each and every one of them.

What's the closest place in Abu Dhabi to somewhere like Satwa where you can go and get a dodgy key cut, your trousers taken up and a fresh mango juice and still have change from 10 Dhs?


----------



## Stevesolar

Gavtek said:


> And they're angels, each and every one of them.
> 
> What's the closest place in Abu Dhabi to somewhere like Satwa where you can go and get a dodgy key cut, your trousers taken up and a fresh mango juice and still have change from 10 Dhs?


Hi,
The small road that runs parallel with Zayed the first street - near the Australian Embassy in Abu Dhabi has a locksmith that cuts keys, without fuss.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## falcon01

Anyone know where to duplicate a key or access card? Thats the next challange.


----------



## rsinner

on the stretch of road opposite Gems World Academy there were a few key cutters who I just went around and picked in an emergency. 
Looking at Google Maps, that is the Fatima Bint Mubarak Street, between Hazza Bin Zayed and Al Falah street, the othe side of Gems World Academy. 
There are also a couple next to the Burjeel and Dar Al Shifa hospital on Hazza bin Zayed Rd, but if I recall correctly they were more into car keys.


----------



## twowheelsgood

AlexDhabi said:


> The same company told me they require a police letter to duplicate my apartment key.


We duplicated ours when we were back in the UK.


----------

